# Vape Mods



## ssgmeader (Mar 17, 2015)

@manbuckwal , So as not to high jack someone's thread. I stumbled across these while checking out a resin/burl caster on insta-gram. The website for the caster is http://beyondwoodproducts.com/dnn/Gallery

I saw this box thing a few times and people posting pictures of "Vape Mod boxes". So I googled. They are boxes for doing that vaporizer liquid that people are using to replace cigarettes I guess. Those E-vape pens etc. Some cool looking work but I guess it's just a shroud from the vaporizer parts. Here's a photo it's the thing on the right. I've attached some other photo's from the web that might give you a better idea as to what they are. Just stumbled across the 3rd pic which pretty much answers my question from the thread.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 17, 2015)

Crazy things ppl come up with . Thanks for the info ! I wasn't sure if there was a typo (auto correct) in the other thread lol .


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 17, 2015)

Nope just something new, I only learned about it a month or 2 ago. Its all the craze right now and some of those things go for a few hundred. I thing it's a mini boom of sorts , but introducing a lot of younger guys to wood working as a side benefit, also potential opportunity for some of the guys on here to add a product to their line up if they so choose.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 17, 2015)

Certainly nothing wrong with creativity. Using wood is the important thing! Chuck


----------



## jmurray (Mar 17, 2015)

I watched a guy in traffic smoking one of those, it looked like he blew out a whole cigarette worth of smoke in one puff? It looked like his car was on fire lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2015)

It can't be good for you to fill your lungs up with all that humidity. Not as bad as hot carcinogens for sure but just wait in 20 years they'll find out that excessive water smoking will turn those people into fish. A bizarre trend will begin occurring where people come home to find their spouses have disappeared off the face of the earth, but in every case there's been a dead fish somewhere in the house.

Won't catch me smoking them things I don't want to be turned into a fish.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2015)

3 years quit and staying that way, didn't replace one bad habit with another. Ok I eat to much and gained a bunch of weight.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> 3 years quit and staying that way, didn't replace one bad habit with another. Ok I eat to much and gained a bunch of weight.



I can't believe it's already been 3 years. Seems like we were just cheering for you last year lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I can't believe it's already been 3 years. Seems like we were just cheering for you last year lol.


3 Years? 2 Years? Heck now you got me wondering. I gotta find the thread now and double check myself, lol.
Edit: Was March 16th 2013, so 2 years.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2015)

It doesn't matter quit is quit. I quit in 2001 seems like 20 years ago now so I know what you mean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CAWoodCollector07 (Mar 21, 2015)

jmurray said:


> I watched a guy in traffic smoking one of those, it looked like he blew out a whole cigarette worth of smoke in one puff? It looked like his car was on fire lol.



You have the ability to control how much VAPOR you produce and I don't condone having that much amount while driving as it could be dangerous visually. I'd just like to add...I have a degree in Biochemistry & Public Health, getting my Master's in Public Health and I myself had vaped for about a year and a half after smoking a pack a day for close to 3 years. I stopped all of it but to clarify, I mention my education credentials as I am very much a healthy person (well, especially now!) but did A LOT of research on this before getting into it. I'm not going to get into some political debate because I understand this isn't a "vaping forum" and it has recently just come up about people showing interest in this "new" thing. It's quick to judge by what the big pharma companies have been trying to do for 5 years now to end VAPING yet failed because lack of evidence that the ingredients in the liquid (MOSTLY ON PG-propylene gycol, but others vegetable glycerin, nicotine (if you choose), and natural/artificial flavors) have any negative health effects. What happened? Well CASAA dug up records from the FDA approving the use of propylene glycol as a healthy alternative to sanitizing food trays, bowls, rooms, bedding, EVERYTHING in HOSPITALS which stated they studied there were zero health affects if inhaled, ingested, or exposed to. So...why are the big pharma companies pushing and paying billions to members of congress to ban these? Because people aren't DYING and not needing DRUGS. Smoking related deaths have decreased ~25% over the last two years, a large percentage crediting it to vaping. Teenage smoking rates have gone down to 7% in many states when they were at 18% last year! I don't know about you, but the argument that "vaping will lead teens to smoking" is an oxymoron to me. I've rather have my kid vaping than smoking. That's my humble opinion. YES I think that vaping in public and especially where it's still legal to do so indoors is not appropriate and selfish...go outside and do it at least, at home, or at vape shops. Strangers don't know what it is like you sir @jmurray . But just wanted to let you know....it's not smoke, it's vapor.


----------



## CAWoodCollector07 (Mar 21, 2015)

http://www.churnmag.com/news/scientists-shocked-after-testing-ecig-vapor-in-the-lab/

@Kevin @woodtickgreg 

Just thought you guys might find this interesting...

@Kevin - I completely agree by the way that I never believe that inhaling anything forum on a consistent basis was "good" for you...for me, it was a good alternative to quick smoking cigs which I'm grateful for. 
@ssgmeader had posted pictures of "high end mods" that use and require such beautiful wood...there's a restriction on the chip inside the mod that regulates the output of power (30 watts max)....these guys blowing enormous clouds are using copper (very conductive) tube mods with low ohm (resistance) builds whereas the high end mods I've found 99% of people using them are inhaling and exhaling out very little vapor, just as much as a drag of a stinky! just thought you guys would be interested to here this information..


----------



## jmurray (Mar 21, 2015)

CAWoodCollector07 said:


> You have the ability to control how much VAPOR you produce and I don't condone having that much amount while driving as it could be dangerous visually. I'd just like to add...I have a degree in Biochemistry & Public Health, getting my Master's in Public Health and I myself had vaped for about a year and a half after smoking a pack a day for close to 3 years. I stopped all of it but to clarify, I mention my education credentials as I am very much a healthy person (well, especially now!) but did A LOT of research on this before getting into it. I'm not going to get into some political debate because I understand this isn't a "vaping forum" and it has recently just come up about people showing interest in this "new" thing. It's quick to judge by what the big pharma companies have been trying to do for 5 years now to end VAPING yet failed because lack of evidence that the ingredients in the liquid (MOSTLY ON PG-propylene gycol, but others vegetable glycerin, nicotine (if you choose), and natural/artificial flavors) have any negative health effects. What happened? Well CASAA dug up records from the FDA approving the use of propylene glycol as a healthy alternative to sanitizing food trays, bowls, rooms, bedding, EVERYTHING in HOSPITALS which stated they studied there were zero health affects if inhaled, ingested, or exposed to. So...why are the big pharma companies pushing and paying billions to members of congress to ban these? Because people aren't DYING and not needing DRUGS. Smoking related deaths have decreased ~25% over the last two years, a large percentage crediting it to vaping. Teenage smoking rates have gone down to 7% in many states when they were at 18% last year! I don't know about you, but the argument that "vaping will lead teens to smoking" is an oxymoron to me. I've rather have my kid vaping than smoking. That's my humble opinion. YES I think that vaping in public and especially where it's still legal to do so indoors is not appropriate and selfish...go outside and do it at least, at home, or at vape shops. Strangers don't know what it is like you sir @jmurray . But just wanted to let you know....it's not smoke, it's vapor.



Dang you let me have it graduate thesis style. I wasn't trying to bash "vapers" . To each his own. I make a peace offering and share this riverbank burl I seen today harvesting sycamore and maple

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CAWoodCollector07 (Mar 21, 2015)

I don't know about giving it at "graduate thesis style"...haha @jmurray . But in all seriousness, my apologies if it was taken so.. didn't mean to make it sound like I was bashing you at all..definitely not my intentions. Reason I used your quote is because I agree with you with the people vaping up a storm in the car looking like they need a "smog check" (no pun intended).


----------



## Cole Mods (Mar 21, 2015)

hey, late to the thread!

From whoever said inhaling humidity, i would just like to point out that PG and VG, the main ingredients in e-juice are dehumectants (sp?). They actually pull water from your body. All ingredients are water soluble, so you'll never have "water on the lung". This is why it's important to drink a lot of water if you vape. If can dehydrate you.

The chip in the mod i'm making is a 40 watt chip with a temperature control feature (if using nickel wire). The temp control is nothing more than adjusting wattage on the fly to keep the temp in line with your settings. It prevents burning your cotton wick (which leads to dry hits). 

I'll keep this thread updated with the progress of my mod (if you guys are interested). The frames are still having the kinks worked out in the prototype phase. But as soon as we nail them down, i'll start shaping the wood i have into inserts for the frames.

thanks for all your help! you guys have taught me more about woo in a couple days than i've learned in my life up to this point.


----------



## Cole Mods (Mar 22, 2015)

this is the next material i'm trying to get a hold of. It's called raffir. It's basically a resin with different organic and non organic items in it. Those pieces have (i believe) pistachio shells in them.






And those are considered Metapol Raffit. Aluminum shavings in resin

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------

